# STIHL KombiSystem



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Has anyone tried any of the Kombi systems out? I am interested in the KM-110R or KM 85R .

http://www.stihlusa.com/multitask/KM85.html

http://www.stihlusa.com/multitask/KM110.html

Any thoughts? 

I am gathering infor for the spring, Thanks ahead of time for the input!

:driving: :eat:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't think I'd be concerned about anything Stihl introduces. They have a reputation for quality, so you know this has been tested and retested.


----------

